# Anfänger Strecken im Deister



## AngyHD (10. August 2014)

Hallo erstmal

Die frage wurde schon oft gestellt wie gesehen im Forum doch für mich schwer mit Antwort zu finden.
Deswegen meine frag wo sich solche Anfänger Strecken im Deister befinden. Ich weiß auch das man keine genauen angaben machen darf . 
Zu mir soviel ich habe mir im Bikemarkt dieses Forums ein Harttail bike(450Euro) gekauft und habe schon die ein oder andere tour im Deister gedreht . Doch die richtige Strecke habe ich noch nicht gefunden . Die Strecken die ich dann gefunden hab waren dann doch zu schwer für mich deswegen such ich und frage hier ob irgent jemand Anfänger strecken im Deister kennt ?

Danke im voraus


----------



## norman68 (11. August 2014)

Such dir den richtigen Bereich wo das hingehört und du wirst denke ich schneller Antworten bekommen

Lokalforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

Yep. Hier entlang bitte http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/deisterfreun-de-e-v-forum.587233/page-58#post-12190640


----------

